

Mind uploading via Gmail - jiri
http://multiverseaccordingtoben.blogspot.com/2010/09/mind-uploading-via-gmail.html

======
preek
I like the idea. Can my alter ego please have 8 spider legs, then? Some years
ago I told a good friend who works in cybernetics to get the job done.
Unfortunately there has not been real progress to far. Anyway, I assume, in
2060 the job will be done.

------
jiri
I don't think that gmail alone can capture all nescessary and substantial
details of ones mind.

~~~
lurkinggrue
Yeah, better add facebook and twitter.

